
Airbnb has become its own worst enemy - awjr
http://www.sfexaminer.com/airbnb-has-become-its-own-worst-enemy/
======
awjr
So is the issue here one of investors wanting to maximise their returns?

------
m0llusk
Enabling people to share their property is going to continue to get easier.
The problems with housing are related primarily to a supply that is greatly
lower than demand. AirBnB isn't the problem so much as a lack of available
residential units.

